# Canon 50mm 1.4 or Tamron 90mm Macro 2.8



## sood1992 (Apr 2, 2012)

I mostly do Concerts and portraits, I'm really confused between the 2, Please suggest which one should I go for? I already have 50mm 1.8


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 2, 2012)

Sell the f/1.8. Get the f/1.4. 

Why do you need a macro lens if you want to do portraiture? You'd be better off with the 85mm f/1.8.


----------



## Mrgiggls (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not familiar with Canon lenses, but I do know that lenses marketed as "macro" can pull double-duty for portraits and such and do it well.  If you have the 50mm 1.8 already I wouldn't spring for the 1.4 and get a lens with a longer focal distance.  I own a 50mm f/1.4 but honestly I usually stay at f/2.8 and above to have a more usable DOF. (by above, I mean smaller aperture)


----------



## Dao (Apr 2, 2012)

If you are not into macro type shots, I will also recommend the EF 85mm f/1.8 lens.

Better AF with the wider aperture in low night situation.  (And faster AF speed with USM)

These are taken with Canon 40D with 85mm f/1.8


----------



## punch (Apr 2, 2012)

i would think the longer focal length would serve you better, especially in a concert scenario, but i wouldn't recommend the 60mm macro.  the 85 f/1.8 is a much better option.

macro lenses, i find, are very SHARP... but are slower to focus and that's not great for catching action.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 3, 2012)

I find the two lenses that I use the most at concerts are the EF 135mm f/2L and the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS.


----------

